# Sexing Bolivian Rams



## Super4Ever (Apr 3, 2014)

I have two Bolivian Rams. They seem to get along fairly well and are rarely too far apart from each other. That makes me think that they aren't both male but I'm really not sure. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## CM1429 (Apr 18, 2014)

I just did some googling and saw that the majority of results showed the head to be a decent, not 100%, but decent factor. Males have a "dainty" head where the female would be more masculine or muscled or rounded, if you will. Looking at this picture you provided...I agree with you that these are both male.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

+1 on both being males
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Super4Ever (Apr 3, 2014)

Well thanks guys. I'm surprised they're both males, they get along so well. In fact, they get along with everyone in the tank. They often try to relax my Balloon Rams when they're having a little spat with each other. They'll let any fish in my tank swim with them for a bit. Lovely little guys.


----------

